# What Florida is all about



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
What Florida is all about

Our Florida is a mecca for young and old alike. There is always something to see, something to do, and fish to catch. Yes, regardless of age or physically ability, our Tropical Wonderland has a great deal to offer one and all. 

By 2020 Florida is predicted to be home to over 16 million younger peoples, and, in addition, well over 6 million over 60 years of age.


Too young, too old, to fish? Never! Can't 'do it on our own?' No problem! The Sunshine State has a fleet of head boats second to none. On a head boat someone else does all the work, we have all the fun!
Florida's 112.8 visitors, with over $109 billion dollars to spend, are always more than welcome. Many excellent 1/2 day head boats cater to our neighbors from one end of the country to the other. Want bigger fish? All day Florida head boats target the bigger boys. And, if that is not enough, the extended over-night head boat catches, from such places as the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds, offer opportunities that often defy the imagination of even the pros.
2017 was one of the best years for fishing in a very long time. 2018 is looking even better.
January 5, 2018:

January 9, 2018:

February 23, 2018:
Mr. Travis Galligher & his lovely daughter, Kassandra, Machias, Maine, flew 1,683 miles to fish the overnight 39 hour trip on the Florida Fisherman ll out of Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida. Did they have a good time? NO! They had an outstanding time. They will be back, back soon & often. 'What Florida has to offer' is really that good!

March 2, 2018:
When a friend visits, the first thing Tammy does is introduce him to the Florida:

Due to not feeling well I did not go on this trip. Thanks to the Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, for taking such wonderful, on the water, pictures. John not only tells us how, he shows us how:

Thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard for forwarding the on-board pictures. In days gone by this young Captain spent many hours doing what he has been doing his entire life, fishing. Now marries, his time is limited, limited...but never forgotten:


Fishing, Florida style, is for everyone:
March 2, 2018




No two sportsmen take their fishing more serious than the team of Dan & Ed.

Dan, as seen with this trophy from the past, is one of the best. Dan has not fished for some time. Welcome back, Dan:

And then there is Ed. Ed is in a class by himself:

Tuna # 2. Want to learn how to catch tuna, amber jack, & kings, trolling? Watch Ed:



The kings are coming on strong, and this is just the beginning. The monsters will invade this Spring & Summer:

When AJ season opens, we will be ready:

2017 was a very good year for amber jack, American reds, as well as gag grouper. Watch for this year to be even better.
Attempt to get away from AJ's, American reds, and gag grouper until the seasons open? Forget it!


Trigger fish season is now open, and they have been coming on strong:


January, February, and 3/ 2 / 2018 was just the beginning. What a beginning!
Come see for yourself what:
'Florida is all about.'

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You got those stud Mangroves down to a science!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's an art. We love catching them.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Mangrove snapper is our #1 targeted fish 12 months out of the year. With no closed season, and a federal two day limit of 20, they provide a great opportunity for a very good catch.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I wish I could take a trip like that. I get sick going off shore so don't even try.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Would love to welcome you to the Florida. The Florida Fisherman ll is a 72' long, 25' wide catamaran. Very little 'rocking' side to side even in rough water. Seldom do we ever see anyone sea sick.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure it is a nice trip. You just haven't been on board with me off shore. LOL.
I would love to catch one of those shoulder burners.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*"shoulder burners"*

Understood! It's...


Would love to feature you and your "shoulder burners" on PFF.


----------

